# leaf tips look burned



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Some of my Java fern Windelov leaf tips are brown and look burned. I had the same problem with my Wisteria too.

Any ideas? The tips are too small to get a pic of given my photography skills.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

You're sure its not just old leaves? Old JF leaves will become brown and burned looking on the edges later becoming full of holes. New growth should look good though. If this is the case, just clip those leaves off.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

nope, these are just small plantlets. My wisteria had the same problem.

Oh, and in case it`s relevant, I`m doing EI with 1.5 wpg.

I put some of the plantlets in another tank and they don`t seem to have the problem. That tank is a 15 gallon with screw in pc`s no substrate, no dosing.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Are stem plants in that tank exhibiting new leaves that are shriveled looking? It may be a calcium deficiency.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

nope. My gh is 12 so that pretty much rules out calcium. It`s not all the leaves on the plant either. Others are standing right up, looks like fingers trying to touch the sky. A good portion however, appear burned and those leaves seem to not be doing as well.

Nomally I`d just trim them and be done with it since the rest of the plant looks fine, but since it also plaqued my Wisteria, it`s got me curious.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

brad,
I've found that the only reason I've gotten yellow burned tips is when I over dose on my iron water fertilizer.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I, too, see "burned" leaf tips after I overshoot my micros. It may be due to Iron, as acbaldwin said, but I can't be sure. I posted this question before, and Tom Barr said that since our macros don't contain ammonia like terrestrial ferts, they won't burn leaves. But he never mentioned anything about the micros/iron.

-Dustin


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

some of my java leaves went back on the ends of the leaves, but i thought it was bc the leaves were old. anyway good luck with plants


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

heck, it may have even come from the store that way. It was also under lots of other plants in my clipping tank for a while too so maybe it was lack of light. I just thaught that since my Wisteria did the same.........
I also wasn`t doing much for ferts back then either.

I`m just gonna see what happens over the next couple of weeks. The plant is otherwise very healthy.


----------

